# Sarah needs a new home!- Atlanta, Ga



## Rose_buds (Dec 1, 2014)

Sarah is a 13 month old medium size rabbit weighing 7 lbs. She is a really sweet rabbit, but is shy to strangers at first. She runs up to you if you say "treat treat" or shake her bag of food, and will stand up on your leg. She does not like to be picked up, but it is not too difficult to groom or clean her. She is full of personality, and is very curious.She is a little territorial when someone rearranges her blankets or towels in her cage, and will honk and/or lunge. However, when it comes to refilling her water bottle, adding more hay to her bin or cleaning her litter box it doesn't bother her. She does use the bathroom in a litter box,or in the left corner of her cage. She deserves a good home and I wish I could keep her, but we no longer have enough space for her.I'm asking for a re-homing fee of $65 obo. She has been to the vet for a checkup, but has not been spayed yet. She will be due for another check-up in April 2015.She comes with a cage, water bottle, feeding bowl, hay bin, treats, pellets, timothy hay, pet bedding, and a grooming brush and comb. 

You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2014)

ray: wish it was closer.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Dec 2, 2014)

She would make a perfect addition for me but my mom won't let me have any more since I have one. But Atlanta isn't far from me.


----------

